# Spirit Carving



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Saw this guys site while surfing around and the finish on this cedar spirit IMHO is really cool. Thought I'd share the link http://www.thewoodcarverscabin.com/workshop/how-to-carve-a-wood-spirit/


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Pretty cool!

Thanks.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great use of a dark cored wood, very interesting, Thanks for the share MJC4


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fun wood spirit. Thanks for sharing.


----------

